

The real fix for Obamacare's flaws: Medicare for all - wolfgke
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/nov/27/obamacare-flaws-medicare-for-all

======
dragonwriter
Medicare is largely delivered through private for-profit Medicare Advantage
plans that are publicly subsidized. People should stop saying "Medicare for
all" when they are trying to advocate for exclusive public single-payer
without private for-profit insurers between the public funding and the
individual insured, since Medicare _hasn 't worked that way for decades_.

